# Footballers whose surnames are foods



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2009)

Whilst watching the football last night, one of the debrecen players had a name which sounded like quiche.  I tried to think of other footballers with food names and couldn't think of any. Please help.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 17, 2009)

Frank Hampard?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

Stefan Kuntz


----------



## colacubes (Sep 17, 2009)

Patrick Berger


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Stefan Kuntz



Was going to say the goalkeeper Quim.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2009)

Steve Grapes


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

Footballers whose surnames are the after-effects of foods: -

Dean Windass


----------



## pinched_nerve (Sep 17, 2009)

Frank Leboeuf


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

pinched_nerve said:


> Frank Leboeuf



Good one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2009)

john terry's chocolates


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.maxpreps.com/athletes/ywWbC6rTmEmehWPjZBqm6Q/football-fall-07/stats-jason-dansak.htm


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 17, 2009)

Titus Bramble. As in jam.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Frank Hampard?


don't you mean Fwank Lumpolard?

does Graham 'Turnip' Taylor qualify?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2009)

Peter Swan


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Titus Bramble. As in jam.



In that case I am having Derek Brazil(nut)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Shaun Wright Fillets


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> Peter Swan



coming over here etc


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulo Ferreira Roche?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aaron Lemon


----------



## ontheballbiy (Sep 17, 2009)

Tony Currie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> Peter Swan


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark Fish


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2009)

Marc Overmarsbar


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 17, 2009)

Gruel Fox


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sole Campbell


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

Martin Chive(r)s.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 17, 2009)

Lionel Eton Messi


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Gabriel Heinz Baked Beans


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

Paul Marino.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 17, 2009)

Athos said:


> Marc Overmarsbar



That's three chocolate-related ones now. Maybe there could be a chocolate 11 vs the rest of food 11


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

John Branes Faggots


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulo Lambchop


----------



## ontheballbiy (Sep 17, 2009)

paddy pizza


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2009)

Eggwin Van Der Sar


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2009)

Tony Woodcock


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulo Wan-chop


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2009)

Robbie Cabbage


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

Athos said:


> Paulo Lambchop


----------



## ontheballbiy (Sep 17, 2009)

roy bean


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 17, 2009)

Nicky Banger(s) and Mash


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2009)

Terry Vegetables


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 17, 2009)

(Stanley) Matthews Turkey Twizzlers

David Seamen


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2009)

Emmanuel Petit Pois


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2009)

Diego Maradona Kebabs


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2009)

Marc-Antoine Fortune Cookie


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Christiano Ronaldo McDonaldo


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 17, 2009)

Billy The Fish. (Viz.)


----------



## pinched_nerve (Sep 17, 2009)

Rio Ferdi-Nando's


----------



## pinched_nerve (Sep 17, 2009)

Kit-kat Symons


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

David Semen


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

Peter Stilton.


----------



## pinched_nerve (Sep 17, 2009)

Michael Pork-Chopra


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2009)

the button said:


> Peter Stilton.


... and his rival for the England jersey, Ray Clementine.


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2009)

Danny McGrain


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wayne Fridge


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 17, 2009)

Manager: Terry Vegetables. [edit: beaten to it]

I can only get shit ones:

Seamus Coleman's Mustard

Robbie Fowl-er

Ledley King-Sized Mars Bar

Sol Campbell's Soup


----------



## pinched_nerve (Sep 17, 2009)

Sean Dundee




...cake


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 17, 2009)

Chris Waffle


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Des Walkers Crisps


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

David Beck Ham


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Emmanuel Adebayorkie


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 17, 2009)

We must have had Patrick Burger?


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought there was a footballer called Macaroni or something v similar, but a quick Google indicates I've completely imagined it...

Edit: no hold on: Massimo Maccarone


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2009)

And the player who will prepare all this food is of course, Andriy Chefchenko.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread is sending me to Brede Hungerland.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dwight Yorkie


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 17, 2009)

Julian Spotted Dicks


----------



## asbestos (Sep 18, 2009)

Tasty Toon double act Peter Haddock & Barry Venison


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 18, 2009)

Louis Almond (Blackpool), Mark Bunn (Sheff Utd), Jim Butter (Montrose), Jon Parkin (Preston), Tamer Tuna (Charlton).

Danny Bacon (ex-Lincoln), Mark Crisp (ex-Cheltenham), Ian Herring (ex-Swindon), Shaun Lamb (ex-Bristol City), Tommy Mutton (ex-Swansea), Nigel Pepper (ex-York).


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Louis Almond (Blackpool), Mark Bunn (Sheff Utd), Jim Butter (Montrose), Jon Parkin (Preston), Tamer Tuna (Charlton).
> 
> Danny Bacon (ex-Lincoln), Mark Crisp (ex-Cheltenham), Ian Herring (ex-Swindon), Shaun Lamb (ex-Bristol City), Tommy Mutton (ex-Swansea), Nigel Pepper (ex-York).


 Impressive list.  Was this all off the top of you head, or did you look them up on some food and football website?


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 18, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Impressive list.  Was this all off the top of you head, or did you look them up on some food and football website?



Mostly names I kind of vaguely remembered, then looked up on Soccerbase to find out where they were now. Though Nigel Pepper is ex-Scunny and famous for playing a couple of games then getting injured whilst committing a foul he got sent off for and never getting around to playing for us again. Not Brian Laws's most effective signing. I'm also a big fan of Jon Parkin, simply because he looks more like a Shot Putter than a footballer.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 18, 2009)

The Everton Mints XI

Andy King Sized Mar Bar
Bob Batchford
Trevor Ross Frozen Peas
Howard Kendal Mint Cake
Gary Nutmegson
Dixie Bean
Uncle Joes Mint Alan Balls
Joe Parkinson Cake
Gary Lineker Generic Crisps
Alex Young's Frozen Prawns
Gordon Sarah Lee Cakes


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2009)

Ron Chopper Haggis

What's Batchford?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2009)

nathan flake


----------



## Santino (Sep 18, 2009)

Ian Casserole


----------



## Mungy (Sep 18, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Ron Chopper Haggis
> 
> What's Batchford?



batch is another term for a bread roll, a barm cake, a burger bun. they all sort of look the same but have different names


----------



## Deareg (Sep 19, 2009)

there used to be an italian player named cannalagge, or something like that but the pronunciation was the same


----------



## futha (Sep 19, 2009)

This thread is cracking me up.


----------



## rekil (Sep 19, 2009)

Gennaro Gateauso.


----------



## futha (Sep 19, 2009)

Nani bread.


----------



## purplex (Sep 19, 2009)

Laurent 'sauvignon' blanc


----------



## futha (Sep 19, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Christiano Ronaldo McDonaldo



My favourite so far


----------



## Mungy (Sep 19, 2009)

Everton just keep giving more

steven piennar
dan gosling
Victor(y) V Anichebe
jose baxters soup

then there is: fabrizio ravioli


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Guy Branston the Burton Albion centre back and OAP?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 20, 2009)

Patrice Evralasting Gobstopper


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jaap Spam


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wes Brown Sugar


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Stan Cauliflower


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nigel Reo-Can-o'-Coker


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it but Debrecen had a bloke called Quiche (well that's how it was pronounced) playing the other night.

Then there's Phil Breakfast and Dave Tomato.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 21, 2009)

Jamluca Vialli


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

Aaron and Joleon Lescottage Cheese.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

David Peach played for Southampton in the 1976 FA cup final.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Alan Brazil (nut)


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

Andy WilliYAMS


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Michael Owensleydale cheese


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

Gary and Phil Nuevo Cuisine.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

David Mead played for Leyton Orient in the late 1950s.


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

Tobleronaldo


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

terrynutkin said:


> Tobleronaldo



Peter Haddock played for Leeds in the 1980s. His nickname was fish. He now works as a courier and a postman and lives right next door to the sea in Northumberland.


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

Mike Trought, former Bristol Rovers player currently playing for Man(gotsfield) United.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

terrynutkin said:


> Mike Trought, former Bristol Rovers player currently playing for Man(gotsfield) United.



Really?


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Graham Oates played in the Blackpool midfield in the 1960s


----------



## terrynutkin (Sep 23, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Really?



Sixth down


----------



## purplex (Sep 23, 2009)

Bertie Meet and potato pie


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Really obvious one this. Wasn't there an Arsenal footballer many years ago called Pat Rice


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ken Pears, the legendary Canadian goalkeeper. Tottenham Hotspur couldn't find a way past him when British Columbia All Stars beat them 2-0 in 1957


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Really obvious one this. Wasn't there an Arsenal footballer many years ago called Pat Rice


He's still at the club.  Assistant manager.


----------



## purplex (Sep 23, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Really obvious one this. Wasn't there an Arsenal footballer many years ago called Pat Rice



patRICE Evra


----------



## Pugwall7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Torben Picnic (Piechnik)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 26, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Really obvious one this. Wasn't there an Arsenal footballer many years ago called Pat Rice



FUCK,SHIT and PISS.
I came up with "Billy The Fish" ages ago.
Cannot believe i missed that being a Gooner.


BOLLOCKS.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 26, 2009)

Addendum to above,
I remember watching him at Highbury when the Left Back was Sammy Nelson.
The North Bank were singing,"Sammy show us your bum,Sammy,Sammy show us your bum."
He did.
Served a ban.

OMG and Willie Young ....offload it Willie,offload it...came the cry whenever he tried to play it out stylish like


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2013)

whoops


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

my bad


----------



## Santino (Apr 9, 2013)

Alan Meatpie


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Not my own, but worthy

Soup a Kiev n Fillets

Plays for Palace now


----------



## Brubricker (Apr 9, 2013)

Adrian Whitbread


----------



## Dandred (Apr 11, 2013)

Robbie *Fowl*er


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 11, 2013)

Ray *Stew*art
Guy Butters
Marco Boogers
Brian Dear
Shaka Hi*slop*


----------



## thriller (Apr 11, 2013)

If you put the word "Chicken" in front of italian names yo do get a lot of football food names:

Chicken Buffon
Chicken de rossi
Chicken Pirlo
Chicken Bonucci
Chicken Gilardino


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 12, 2013)

El Hadji Di-oeuf.


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2013)

Jimmy Risotto


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2013)

Naani


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2013)

RonAldi. More a food supplier than an actual food though.


----------



## Steve Gooner (Apr 15, 2014)

Fabrizio Ravenelli little radish


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2014)

Luis Starfish


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2014)

Bachary Lasagne.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Luis Starfish


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel Sporridge.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2014)

Maggot said:
			
		

>



Starfish is delicious


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 16, 2014)

((((Rooney Scholes))))

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/thorntons-easter-egg-rooney-scholes-6984211


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 16, 2014)

Pat Holland_aise sauce_.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 16, 2014)

Frank Lamb-pard.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2014)

David (Bratw)hirst


----------



## og ogilby (Apr 16, 2014)

Lionel Mezze.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 16, 2014)

One for older Arsenal fans:-

Pat Rice.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2014)

Sepp Batter.


----------



## Manter (Apr 16, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> ((((Rooney Scholes))))
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/thorntons-easter-egg-rooney-scholes-6984211


The child looks like it's on something....


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 16, 2014)

Trevor Cherry.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2014)

Alan 'Meat' Ball.


----------



## magneze (Apr 16, 2014)

Erhun Satsuma


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't believe I didn't think of this earlier: from Southampton's 1976 F.A. Cup winning side.

David Peach.


----------



## Geri (Apr 18, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> don't you mean Fwank Lumpolard?
> 
> does Graham 'Turnip' Taylor qualify?


Oh,  do fuck off.


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Apr 18, 2014)

Gary (pork) Medel(lions). 

Keeping it tenuous.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jacob Butterfield


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Peter Stilton


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2014)

Geri said:


> Oh,  do fuck off.


it took you 5 years to notice that?


----------



## Paul Fitton (Apr 23, 2014)

Nacho- Real Madrid
Di (Tia) Maria - Real Madrid (are we allowed drinks!!)


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 23, 2014)

Ham Salad Rice.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 26, 2014)

Yannick Bouillabaisse


----------



## Alexjp666 (May 27, 2014)

Bacary lasagne


----------



## HydraOnTheMoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Whilst watching the football last night, one of the debrecen players had a name which sounded like quiche.  I tried to think of other footballers with food names and couldn't think of any. Please help.



Nacho Monreal (Arsenal), Miguel Burritos (Watford), Kelechi I-eat-nacho (Man City)


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 13, 2016)

spacemonkey said:


> Ham Salad Rice.



Pat Rice.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 13, 2016)

Tony Currie.


----------

